# etisalat credit



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

I want to phone my mum....other than getting it from the supermarket how do i do it online? I've run out of credit because of the wasel thing (year with number) I need to say thank you for her gift?!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can sign up to do it online if you know all the info that was input when you purchased it. 

If it doesnt match, well.. it wont work! And then you can do the lazy dubai thing, ring someone and have them bring you one


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

or get someone to send you some credit, get them to dial the following(no spaces)

*100*yournumber*amount#

Then it gets sent to you...

Easy


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

How is he going to text someone when he has no credit, to text him some credit  Silly man.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Not at all, SHE may only have -2.69 and can still send a text. You know nowt silly girl!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Well it never lets me send a message when I get hung up on after that beep sound, silly boy.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

dial *121# it show's you your balance...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It said 75.80


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

AC and Jynx...you are both being silly! 

Justforus....would you like me to text you some credit?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

All I read was a lot of silly's in all that till Pamy came to the rescue.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> AC and Jynx...you are both being silly!
> 
> Justforus....would you like me to text you some credit?


Pammy, thank you so much. You are very kind xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Pammy, thank you so much. You are very kind xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


You are very welcome!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

But did Pammy send credit ??? Then we can see just how far the friendly expatforumers will go ?  I am sure she would/will. Because she is just that type of person. 

We needed some sillyness after the last few days posts.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> But did Pammy send credit ??? Then we can see just how far the friendly expatforumers will go ?  I am sure she would/will. Because she is just that type of person.
> 
> We needed some sillyness after the last few days posts.


We are obviously a friendly bunch.....on a good day! 

Glad to see everyone being silly. In fact, think I might cab it out to the pub tonight and actually enjoy a glass of wine! It's been too long since I had a real drink!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> We are obviously a friendly bunch.....on a good day!
> 
> Glad to see everyone being silly. In fact, think I might cab it out to the pub tonight and actually enjoy a glass of wine! It's been too long since I had a real drink!


You just do that girl 
A bit of sillyness goes a long way


----------

